# Rub mistake. Too muck paprika.



## smksignals (Jul 6, 2007)

Well I made a mistake making my first rub. I got this recipe @ http://www.smoking-meat.com/rib-rub-recipes.html.

*Best Rib Rub*
1/3 cup paprika
3 tablespoons dry mustard
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons ground basil
2 tablespoons red pepper
1 tablespoon black pepper

I wanted to make a double batch. I doubled the paprika to 2/3 cup, but forgot to double the rest of the recipe. Unfortunately, I remembered this AFTER I lathered up the butt and ribs with mustard and the rub... LOL ...

Well, whats the consensuses out there ??? Anybody ever over paprika their meat, and how was it ???? 

- Kurt T.


----------



## flagriller (Jul 6, 2007)

Sure...just rinse it off.


----------



## kmccox (Jul 10, 2007)

paprika dosn't have much of any flavor its mostly for that nice pretty red BBQ color


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not sure it would hurt anything, unless you have the high dollar, imported stuff, there's not much flavor to it, use it mostly for color


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 10, 2007)

The only problem is that it kinda makes your bark grainy/sandy, just wipe it off and toss in some more spices, it’ll balance out. I always use a little less than they recommend, course I use that good sweet Hungarian paprika, and I hear that the hot spanish paprika can get a little bitter if ya use too much!


----------

